# New Uses for Old Rolling Stock



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I wish I could take credit for these, but kudos go to some businesspeople at La Junta, CO. I was on the Southwest Chief a few weeks ago. During a crew change at La Junta, I finally got a decent photo of this clever "re-purposing" fo a caboose.










This drive-up is right across the street from the LaJunta station. It's taken me a few trips over the years to get a reasonable photo - I'm not a very good photographer. But I think I got enough to give you the idea.

Then I crossed the street back to the station and noticed something strange a block up the street, same side as the drive-up. Always afraid that the train will pull out without me, I hustled myself up to this spot and took a couple quickies. It's about 8:30 AM and I had to shoot into the sun, so it's not the best shot.












Yeah, I had to rub my eyes to actually believe I was seeing an old hopper car up on blocks. I don't see anything to indicate (to me) whether they're storing fertilizer, seed, grain or whatever. Maybe someone can see some clues in the photo. ("...eds" = seeds?)

And people wonder why I travel by train.

JackM


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Cars on blocks, ........ ******** everywhere


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

In all probability this hopper on blocks stores feed products or ingredients like soybean meal. This is a feed mill and Cargill (among other agricultural businesses) is involved in feed manufacturing. 

Dale


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice finds.

A little sad to see the classic Santa Fe caboose #999602 cut up like that. But at least it is in use.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool pics, Jack. Thanks for posting them. 


-Kevin.


----------

